# Hunting > Hunting >  Help wanted with economical goat and fallow hunt

## Nakihunter

I live in New Plymouth.  For over 15 years I had easy access to shoot 10 or 20 goats a day on a few farms.  All that has now been closed off.

I am looking for an opportunity to shoot high volume goats - near Taranaki would be ideal but I might even consider a trip with mates to Tamaranui or Gisbourn or similar.  I know that some Doc areas still have many goats and it is not difficult to shoot 30 goats in a day.

A group of 5 or 6 of us are keen on such an opportunity.

Similarly we would appreciate an economical opportunity to take fallow deer.  We are NOT looking for trophies, fancy accommodation, fancy food etc.  

Any pigs?  What about South Island?

20 years ago I used to go all around NZ including the most remote parts of the Motu.  That was before kids came along.

I would appreciate any help.

----------


## mawzer308

So you want chaps on here to give you info on their hard earned spots so you don't have to? Bloody hell the cheek!

----------


## Micky Duck

????maybe he should team up with windywelly......

----------


## Cordite

Hi @Nakihunter

Do you use the goats or do you simply like shooting a lot of animals?

There's no NZ law against either, of course.

----------


## Cigar

He said economical, not free, so I don't think he's asking for my spots.

There are quite a few fallow hunting ads on Trade me around the Wanganui area, some seem quite reasonably priced.

----------


## Nakihunter

Cigar

You are a polite gentleman.  Thank you.

Yes we will be taking the legs, back steaks of the larger ones and may even take a few brains.  Goat brain is a great delicacy in some cultures.  

The other arrogant idiot can go and pick fleas off his dog.

BTW I am 62 and have hunted in NZ since 1994.  I have been to Stewart island twice - 2 weeks & 1 week, deep into the Motu and many other wild places.  May be the arrogant idiot should do some real hard bush bashing with a pack on search and rescue before shooting off his mouth.  Keyboard warriors no not need boots, rifle or a pack.





> He said economical, not free, so I don't think he's asking for my spots.
> 
> There are quite a few fallow hunting ads on Trade me around the Wanganui area, some seem quite reasonably priced.

----------


## bigbear

Try ringing a few forestry companies most are happy for people to shoot goats but most won't issue any permits to after May now.

----------


## tanqueray

Every time I take SH3 through Awakino/Mokau I see dozens of goats, without stopping the car. All along the river and up in the bluffs. Maybe have a poke around there.

----------


## mawzer308

Not arrogant just saying what a lot are thinking. Maybe if you worded your question a little better probably would've received a better response. Grew up bashing so know about that all to well, and as part of my job definitely carried my fair share of weight over the last 11 years. Seriously who comes on here with bugger all posts and asks for spots to slay goats that is rude and arrogant.

----------


## tanqueray

> Not arrogant just saying what a lot are thinking. Maybe if you worded your question a little better probably would've received a better response. Grew up bashing so know about that all to well, and as part of my job definitely carried my fair share of weight over the last 11 years. Seriously who comes on here with bugger all posts and asks for spots to slay goats that is rude and arrogant.


I’m happy to give out goat spots, fallow spots are another question altogether though!

----------


## Flyblown

@Nakihunter, you might be 62 years of age but even a much younger man might have had the wisdom to keep his mouth shut and not blast both barrels at a forum regular. Especially not in the context of your question . Really not a very good idea at all because you have just gone and marginalized probably 9/10 of the experienced Taranaki Hunters here. Silly and unnecessary mate so start again is what I would do. What's interesting is that there is an adjacent thread asking exactly the same thing with some comments on there that should have given you a hint that a lot of blokes aren't going to cough up their favourite locations. So please consider taking a backwards step and consider the reality of all hunting forum politics, like it or not.

----------


## Nakihunter

Mate

I am not into abusing people normally.  

At least be honest, ok.  You need some serious training in manners.

The heading of the thread says "Economical" and the body of the message says the same.  Did you not read that?  What more wording do you need?

You were rude and arrogant first.  Now you want to wiggle out of it, instead of having the decency to apologise!

At 62, I do not go around doing the wild stuff I did until I was 45.  I asked because a group of friends from overseas want a bit of fun and are not into hard hunting or spending mega bucks.

Anybody can ask a question.  You can choose to help or ignore the question.  You are not the thought police here.  

If you do not like my posts, ignore it.  Go do what you like doing elsewhere.

BTW what is wrong is asking for info on spots?  Over the last 25 years I have offered info to lots of people and many have given me info.  Absolute strangers have allowed me to shoot goats on their property.  Once a Maori Dairy Farmer allowed me to hunt deer on their local Iwi land in the Waimana valley.  All I did was ask politely and complement him how hard he worked at his age!

Basic decency and manners goes a long way in establishing goodwill and making friends.

----------


## Flyblown

Time for you to hop in your car and go make friends with some absolute strangers again, @Nakihunter. Cos that's the way its done. Face to face is the only way. You might get some clues or hints on a forum, but really, the only good way to set up your friends' shooting trip in NZ is to do the leg work yourself. When I have mates coming over here from overseas, I make damn sure I've got everything covered ahead of time. I set up the permissions, recce the land, check out the likely spots, work out our camping spots. A lot can change in a little time. 

One recent example is a property I went to for years. Hadn't been for about 18 months, called up and quick chat with the missus, she said "sure come on down!" but she neglected to tell me about the huge slips, blocked accesses, the washed out bridge and the fact there had been a bulldozer and excavator working 14 hrs a day for weeks on end. Hardly any deer there now, all buggered off. They'll be back, but if I'd taken some OS mates in there with the place it in that state, I would have felt like a complete tit. 

Its no time to find out the hard way that a piece of internet "advice" is a crock of shit, when you've got your mates in tow.

On a forum like this, no one knows a thing about you, how you present, how you speak, how you look. Instinct is used to judge a man's character, and that ain't possible on a screen and a keyboard. It isn't hard, just gotta make the time and put some miles on the clock.  That's just the way it is. The DOC website would be a good place to start your research.

----------


## Micky Duck

another thing to consider is that SOME cockies are now rounding up goats to sell at quite a good rate...so they arent shooting them at all.
DOC Taumarunui could be worth a call re goats and re fallow at low cost...have a squizz on trademe as there are usually some offered on there.

----------


## Friwi

+1 on the rounding up of live goats. That becomes more and more popular among cockies and economically make sense for them. At $40 a head rather than having them shot and rotting for nothing.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Mate
> 
> I am not into abusing people normally.  
> 
> At least be honest, ok.  You need some serious training in manners.
> 
> The heading of the thread says "Economical" and the body of the message says the same.  Did you not read that?  What more wording do you need?
> 
> You were rude and arrogant first.  Now you want to wiggle out of it, instead of having the decency to apologise!
> ...


 @Nakihunter , we need story's man hook us up with a yarn , go,s a long way ..pics included ! the forum would be pretty ...boaring :Have A Nice Day: ... without them .

----------


## tetawa

Know of a local farm that lets a hunter on at $20 a head for goats, he has a market north of here that he can't keep up with the demand.

----------


## Nakihunter

Thanks for the constructive suggestions mate.

tetawa's suggestion is exactly the kind of info I am looking for.

Those are all the things I do.  Just normal.  For example I was out trying to get a pig on a mate's farm near Marakopa.  I did shoot a pig but shot it too far back and lost it.  Driving back home, I took the coastal road.  Beautiful country I had never been through before.  Saw some goats along the way.  Hear of spots with plenty of goats.  I stopped and drove up to 3 houses.  Stopped and spoke to 2 or 3 farmers moving stock on the road.  No luck.  All of them are selling goats.  They offered to sell them to me.  I might have to just offer to pay them per goat to shoot on the property.

As I already mentioned, I have hunted all over NZ.  Been into the absolute boondocks of the Motu a few times.  Mangataphri & Hunua, farms & reserves on the Kawhia road, some of the valleys around Whakatane,  Wanganui fallow blocks & some farms, Central NI many many times, Whiroino forest, Puriora Forest, Wairarapa, a farm near Tamaranui, a farm near Purangahau and another near Ekatahuna.  Many farms in Taranaki and some reserves, some farms in the South Island for deer & wallabies, farms near Rotorua.  I am sure there are others I have forgotten.

I have checked out most of the people who advertise hunting blocks.  Things have changed a lot in the last 10 to 15 years.  We used to go into Lochinvar station to Wilderness lodge.  They now only operate guided hunts and groups.  10 times more expensive now.  I have taken a few deer out of Tatarakina at very reasonable cost.  Iwi politics and changes - I also lost the old contacts.  Another economical place in Wanganui / Wai Iti has changed hands 3 times.

I didn't post here because i am lazy or stupid.  :Wink:   :Wink:  

I still need to call a few old mates I haven't spoken to for a couple of years.  I know of a few places near Ohakune, Ratahi, Tamaranui that used to allow hunting at a nominal rate per day.  






> Time for you to hop in your car and go make friends with some absolute strangers again, @Nakihunter. Cos that's the way its done. Face to face is the only way. You might get some clues or hints on a forum, but really, the only good way to set up your friends' shooting trip in NZ is to do the leg work yourself. When I have mates coming over here from overseas, I make damn sure I've got everything covered ahead of time. I set up the permissions, recce the land, check out the likely spots, work out our camping spots. A lot can change in a little time. 
> 
> One recent example is a property I went to for years. Hadn't been for about 18 months, called up and quick chat with the missus, she said "sure come on down!" but she neglected to tell me about the huge slips, blocked accesses, the washed out bridge and the fact there had been a bulldozer and excavator working 14 hrs a day for weeks on end. Hardly any deer there now, all buggered off. They'll be back, but if I'd taken some OS mates in there with the place it in that state, I would have felt like a complete tit. 
> 
> Its no time to find out the hard way that a piece of internet "advice" is a crock of shit, when you've got your mates in tow.
> 
> On a forum like this, no one knows a thing about you, how you present, how you speak, how you look. Instinct is used to judge a man's character, and that ain't possible on a screen and a keyboard. It isn't hard, just gotta make the time and put some miles on the clock.  That's just the way it is. The DOC website would be a good place to start your research.

----------


## tetawa

There is plenty of goats on DOC land between Awakino and Marokopa, but make sure you know the boundaries. A lot of can be irate farmers also own bush there.

----------


## madmaori

> So you want chaps on here to give you info on their hard earned spots so you don't have to? Bloody hell the cheek!


Try re-reading it with more of a open mind.......or go back to bed and wake up on the other side bro.

----------


## bigbear

> Try re-reading it with more of a open mind.......or go back to bed and wake up on the other side bro.


Also you have to remember its a public forum so any body can read spot x or a the  good place to hunt . There are still a lot of old and young hunters out there with no respect for the next guy and no respect for game animals.

----------


## tetawa

> Also you have to remember its a public forum so any body can read spot x or a the  good place to hunt . There are still a lot of old and young hunters out there with no respect for the next guy and no respect for game animals.


It can be a bit "dog eat dog" out there, have learnt the hard way when taking other hunters on private land hunting. Got a call from the owner a couple of weeks later to say he had just apprehended the guy that had been with me previously back there. Didn't stuff me up but made think twice now.

----------


## Flyblown

> It can be a bit "dog eat dog" out there, have learnt the hard way when taking other hunters on private land hunting. Got a call from the owner a couple of weeks later to say he had just apprehended the guy that had been with me previously back there. Didn't stuff me up but made think twice now.


Sadly I couldn't agree with this more. We had a really bad case of this happen a couple of years ago with very awkward and long-term pain and ramifications for access to other blocks. I wasn't affected directly thank god but the lads that got caught got kicked out of their cushy accomodation deals on the farm and the one lost his forestry job as a direct consequence.

----------


## Nakihunter

many are posting valid points but it has nothing to do with my request.

I asked specifically for economic options.  In other words I was not asking for freebys or for private spots etc.  I explained a bit and was respectful.

Accusing me of being cheeky etc. is just not on.  That was plain disrespectful.  How ever an open mind I keep and read that post, it is still disrespectful.

There are many here who have made respectful and constructive comments and PMs.  Thanks.  Much appreciated.

Tetawa, thanks for the tip on Doc land in that area.  I didn't realise that there was much DOC land on the coast.  Much appreciated.

----------


## Cordite

> many are posting valid points but it has nothing to do with my request.
> 
> I asked specifically for economic options.  In other words I was not asking for freebys or for private spots etc.  I explained a bit and was respectful.
> 
> Accusing me of being cheeky etc. is just not on.  That was plain disrespectful.  How ever an open mind I keep and read that post, it is still disrespectful.
> 
> There are many here who have made respectful and constructive comments and PMs.  Thanks.  Much appreciated.
> 
> Tetawa, thanks for the tip on Doc land in that area.  I didn't realise that there was much DOC land on the coast.  Much appreciated.


Having clarified everything, let's now get on with what we all love, and at the end of the day we link arms round the fire and sing kumbayah.

----------


## muzza

dont forget to wear your Forest and Bird t-shirt , your Green Party hat and your Jacinda lapel badge whilst doing the kumbayah thing .....

----------


## Micky Duck

muzza you forgot the 1080 toothpaste!!!!

----------


## muzza

well , silly me ......

----------


## Nakihunter

Hello Muzza

I forgot that I have your email somewhere.  I need to find it .....  :Wink:

----------


## Been Upto

Theres a guy out the back of eltham who sells fallow hunts at 100 each? If that helps

----------


## Nakihunter

Thanks for the info mate.  PM sent to you.  Much appreciated.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

For some reason some people equate a low post count with inexperience. As if how much you write on the internet has anything to do with anything except wasting time, truthfully.

If you come to the South Island Nakihunter, I have a place where you can shoot many goats. I have found you to be a gentleman on this forum and others, and in some correspondence we had years ago.

----------


## Ben Waimata

What kind of money are you guys paying to go shoot goats and deer? What is the deal on OSH rules etc? I currently don't think I have any deer or goats on my place, but every now and then they turn up and eat a lot of bush, chew down my plantation forest seedlings and generally piss me off . Never even considered the idea of selling shooting rights!

----------


## Nakihunter

Thanks mate, much appreciated.

I'll PM you and requst you to jog my fading memory!    :Wink:  

Cheers





> For some reason some people equate a low post count with inexperience. As if how much you write on the internet has anything to do with anything except wasting time, truthfully.
> 
> If you come to the South Island Nakihunter, I have a place where you can shoot many goats. I have found you to be a gentleman on this forum and others, and in some correspondence we had years ago.

----------

